# A few of my favorites.



## herenthere (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, I've been collecting for about 4 years now. I started out with black glass (case gins, onions, cylinders, lady legs, demijohns and other utilities) and am now concentrating on early American (3 mold, flasks and figural colognes). If anyone cares to trade or is interested in buying or selling, drop me a line. I have about 700 too many, bottles. Inks, various sodas, 5 cases of 1800's western whiskeys.....8.5 to mint, medicines, black glass, decanters, colognes, barbers, violins, insulators, torpedos, poisons, latticino, milk, bitters and other off the wall stuff. I have a feeling the Pitkin flask in the pic is pre-early American era, referenced in Van den Bossche pg. 369 #1, probably 18th century German. The tiny light amber vial is referenced in Van den Bossche pg. 249 #5. The center horse-hoof onion is the most perfectly structured bottle I've owned. A huge rootbeer colored 9 1/4" museum quality 10. I have a question. I was chattin with Bryan Grapentine and Robert Schultz, master collector and sellers, and we were wondering what the fancy script D and R on some 1800's small figural colognes stands for. I have three with the D & R on them and can't find anything on it. We thought maybe either a company they were specifically made for or the initials of a perfume company. Any idea? Care to message me I have a spare email. investability@lycos.com   Thanks & take care, herenthere


----------



## botlenut (Jan 17, 2009)

Greetings herenthere, and welcome to thie Forum. I see we share some of the same Collecting Interests. I am also a Collector of Pontiled Colognes, and my wife  likes the Violin Bottles. Over the years I have picked up around 60 different colors and shades. Mostly the larger LV ones made by clevenger and Dell. I am searching for that elusive Smoke, or grey Colored one, if you have one to sell, please let me know. As for the DR initials on the Cologne Bottles, I am not sure what that stands for, but of the 35 or so Colognes in my collection, a handfull of them have those two letters on them. According to the McKearin Wilson Book, these Bottles first started coming to the States from Paris France, then the style became so popular some American Glasshouses started producing them to keep up with the demand. Here is one picture from my collection. On the second one in from the left, You can see the DR inside the circle. Also check out the Cherubs Face halfway down on the one on the right end. The reverse side has the same. These are some of my favorite ones in my collection. If you want to see others from my collection, go back to the previous page in this section, and veiw my post with several group shots. I havent got any to trade, but there are some I am looking to aquire, if you wanted to pm me, with what you have for sale, I might be interested.
     Again, welcome to the Forum, and I look forward to seeing some of your Colognes, and Violins.


----------



## bottle man (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, Do you have any pontiled sodas for sale? Thanks


----------



## passthebottle (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi herenthere and welcome to the forumn! That's a great photograph.


----------



## herenthere (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Bman, had three that I traded a couple years back. I picked up a box at a flea market in Ark. Nuttin really special, couple OP and a graphite. One had a chipped top and another had a star, but still have a decent round arrow straight side coke from that box. Take care, Rick


----------



## herenthere (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey bnut, very, very nice. Lemme know if you wanna unload any. Here's a pic of a few I have. The front one has the label under glass. It amazes me how they made that one. The bottom, back and front are polished and it's ground for a stopper. I'm thinkin of goin to the Baltimore show. The wife's gonna kick my ____. Anyways, most of these bottles have initials on them. (1). DR (2). DR (3). -- (4). M-I82 (5). -- (6). DR (7). LH (8).-- (9). JH (10). --. 9 has a folded in lip & pontiled. There's a little dirt under the fold. Been soakin it in acid and now gonna try puttin it in an ultrasonic jewelry cleaner. It should come clean. Should?
                                                                              Take care all, Rick


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 21, 2009)

I see you have a few of those "arab saddle flasks" in the back row of the first photo. Have your ever figured out the true origin of those?


----------



## Dean (Jan 21, 2009)

Rick, I like those flasks and onion.  I had some in my early collection but not now; still enjoy looking at them though. Perhaps you'll be able to advance your collection here on the forum as I have met several good collectors and traders.  I know nothing about the colognes but can learn. Thanks and have a great evening, Dean


----------



## herenthere (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi Gunth, from what I've seen these have been referenced in a couple cases back to the 1600's. Cosbert has em on his site dated to the 1700's. (  http://www.cosbert.com/bottles/collection2002/view_persian_flask200p1.html ). Mckearin also has them pinpointed to either Persia or Austria. I have a couple in different colors and shapes. They are defineately thick walled and made for situations like caravans and rough handling. I'll be posting a ton of my bottles on ebay. I'll let you guys know when, in case you're interested in a nice deal. 
 Take care all. later, Rick


----------



## farmgal (Jan 30, 2009)

Dang I think if I dug up anything that beautiful I would wet myself running to the house to show my husband! What an amazing collection both of you! I'm so jealous! farmgal


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 30, 2009)

I really like the perfumes. You have some I haven't seen before. The JH could stand for Jules Hauel of Philadelphia. That would be my guess.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 30, 2009)

> these have been referenced in a couple cases back to the 1600's. Cosbert has em on his site dated to the 1700's.


 
 I think they definately fall into the date range of 1600 to 1960. Its just hard to always tell where since they are all made with ancient techiques.


----------



## coldwater diver (Jan 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Herenthere, youve done well collecting in 4 years. Icollect new england glass I'm partial to Stoddard and Keene, if you have anything in that category let me know.    Kevin


----------



## herenthere (Feb 4, 2009)

According to McKearin/Wilson......1830-1860's. Anyone need a few bucks, I could use a few more bottles...................hint botlenut.


----------



## herenthere (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Gal, fortunately I didn't have to dig these up and then probably have to tumble them. I haven't done any digging since 86. I'm just your average collector with an exciting hobby, with enough categories, that keeps me out of trouble and hopefully will help someone, that'll help someone, that'll help someone else find that one bottle that'll make their day and maybe even help someone pay some bills....or whatever. Take care, Rick


----------

